
Peter Norvig's Pytudes - prando
https://github.com/norvig/pytudes#pytudes-index-of-jupyter-ipython-notebooks
======
brudgers
recently,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15787023](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15787023)

